# New Georgia Bike Swap



## onecatahula

In the absence of our beloved Hurricane Coaster Swap this coming February, I huddled with Mark @auto1cycle2, Shawn @Freqman1, and Mike @Phattiremike, to come up with a good weekend to have a New Georgia Bike Swap. We settled on Saturday, March 12, to break free of Winter’s cold grip, and get those bike juices flowing !!

This will be the same venue in Hartwell GA (my backyard) that we used previously for an epic swap chronicled by Shawn here:









						Summertime Schwinndig | Swap Meets, Events, Rides
					

As collectors its important to remember we are only caretakers of these relics and at some point we need to pass the torch and give others the opportunity to preserve, cherish, and maybe even ride these historical treasures. Recently a prominent, and well respected, collector in Chicago decided...




					thecabe.com
				




I will be hosting the free BBQ again, and y’all are welcome to bring whatever you want to sell, and set up a table, no charge. Mark, Shawn, and Mike have all confirmed. Particulars to follow, but please MARK YOUR CALENDARS NOW: Saturday, March 12.  I can almost smell that BBQ already !

@DonChristie @jimbo53 @Oilit @deepsouth @Sprockets @DB ReTodd @onecatahula @Classic Cool Rides @dasberger @phantom @Phattiremike @Freqman1 @JOEL @auto1cycle2 @badbob


----------



## catfish

Nice!


----------



## auto1cycle2

Looks impressive!!!!


----------



## detroitbike

Will there be camping spots available ?


----------



## DonChristie

Awesome! Looking forward to it! Thanks guys!


----------



## jimbo53

*I’M IN! THANKS, PETE!




*


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

Sounds GREAT Pete!  Thank you for hosting this event! I am going to add a couple more names to invite if you don't mind ....
@Hardknox62 @Toysoldier 
Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## phantom

Looks great. Is it in the City of Hartwell or on the Lake, Park etc: Is lodging available? About three hours each way for me.


----------



## onecatahula

phantom said:


> Looks great. Is it in the City of Hartwell or on the Lake, Park etc: Is lodging available? About three hours each way for me.





detroitbike said:


> Will there be camping spots available ?



Great questions !
We are in the town of Hartwell, which is just off the I-85, on the SW corner of Lake Hartwell, which straddles the SC border.
You are welcome to pitch a tent in my backyard (blue dot), or camp right ON the lake at the excellent KOA (purple X), 888-562-8821, or if you prefer proper lodging, right down the road at the Hampton Inn (orange O), (706) 376-4700. Both the KOA and Hampton Inn are less than 10 min away.
Or, if you happen to be bringing your boat from Clemson @John Gailey, you will need to get up very very early, and one of the KOA guys can shuttle you over to the swap.
See y’all soon. GO DAWGS !!!


----------



## Sprockets

Thank you for the invite! Looking forward to it! Thanks Pete!


----------



## Hardknox62

Classic Cool Rides said:


> Sounds GREAT Pete!  Thank you for hosting this event! I am going to add a couple more names to invite if you don't mind ....
> @Hardknox62 @Toysoldier
> Cheers! CCR Dave



sounds great..definitely will attend..thanks for the heads up Dave.


----------



## deepsouth

I'll be there.


----------



## Billythekid

Are the same caliber of bikes expected? I’ve yet to see bikes like those  it’s 7 and 1/2 hours for me but mabe I can make it up on the way to Indiana to see my family ? Is this open invite ?


----------



## John Gailey

Post says "Y'all welcome".   When Pete says "Y'all welcome", Y'all welcome.


----------



## onecatahula

OK Y’ALL,
Just Four Weeks away . .
Make your reservations,
And PLEASE shoot me a message, if you plan to attend, so I can buy enough BBQ !!






I went and checked out the KOA that’s about 10 minutes away.  It is ON THE LAKE people !!!  Super nice camp spots with picnic tables, fire pits, water, etc.  I marked out what I thought were some of the best spots (orange highlighter), so get your reservations now !





Again, PLEASE shoot me a message, if you plan to attend !


----------



## onecatahula

*JUST 3 WEEKS AWAY, PEOPLE !!!*
Let the Spring Bike Swaps begin . .
Here are the attendees, that I know of, so far.
If you plan on coming, and DON’T see your name, PLEASE MESSAGE ME, so I can order enough BBQ:

Shawn and Heidi from GA
Bob S and Tina from TN
Mark G from SC
Mike D from GA
Roger from SC
Joel from AL
Joe and Becky from PA
Jesse from VA
Nick and Darcie from MN
Phil from GA
Chuck from GA
Dave from GA
Josh from ATL
Debra from GA
Scott from TX
Maybe Kim from OK
Brian from MI
Don C from NC
Gary from NC
Paul from SC
Jimbo from NC
Tim M from NC
Sam L from SC
Don L from OH


----------



## 123totalpack

Count me in.
Sam Georgetown SC


----------



## Flat Tire

Can’t wait! Had a Dr. appt the day before but I canceled it, the swap sounds like more fun!😳😎👍


----------



## oskisan

Lookin Good Pete!


----------



## Freqman1

Gett’n stuff ready. Here is some of what I’m bringing. Looking forward to seeing everyone. V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry

THANKS SHAWN FOR ALL THE GOOD STUFF YOUR TAKEING TO SHOW AND SWAP MEET ,AS ALLWAY NICE PICTURES TO


----------



## Freqman1

bicycle larry said:


> THANKS SHAWN FOR ALL THE GOOD STUFF YOUR TAKEING TO SHOW AND SWAP MEET ,AS ALLWAY NICE PICTURES TO



That was just some of it! Hope to see you at MLC Larry. V/r Shawn


----------



## Billythekid

@Freqman1 what is this and what’s the price it’s like a twin flex but not ?


----------



## Freqman1

It's a clone of one of these made by a master fabricator. Built from a real '39 Monark Five bar.  $1750 available at the swap or delivery to MLC/Monroe. V/r Shawn


----------



## Billythekid

Definitely cool


----------



## onecatahula

*JUST TWO WEEKS AWAY Y’ALL !!*

Here are the particulars:

*WHEN*: Saturday, March 12, 8:00 am

*WHERE*: 150 S Forest Ave, Hartwell GA 30643

*WHO*: All Y’all are welcome.

*HOW MUCH*: it’s FREE, people !!  (breakfast and BBQ included, sponsored by Mark Gordon and myself)

*LODGING*: I would recommend the KOA on Lake Hartwell for camping (706) 376-1340, or Hampton Inn Hartwell (706) 376-4700, if you prefer a little mint on your pillow.

*GOAL*: Shake off Old Man Winter, and have some Bike Fun !

*INFO*: Please feel free to call/text me with any questions: Pete (415) 309-8842


----------



## oskisan

onecatahula said:


> *JUST TWO WEEKS AWAY Y’ALL !!*
> 
> Here are the particulars:
> 
> *WHEN*: Saturday, March 12, 8:00 am
> 
> *WHERE*: 150 S Forest Ave, Hartwell GA 30643
> 
> *WHO*: All Y’all are welcome.
> 
> *HOW MUCH*: it’s FREE, people !!  (breakfast and BBQ included, sponsored by Mark Gordon and myself)
> 
> *LODGING*: I would recommend the KOA on Lake Hartwell for camping (706) 376-1340, or Hampton Inn Hartwell (706) 376-4700, if you prefer a little mint on your pillow.
> 
> *GOAL*: Shake off Old Man Winter, and have some Bike Fun !
> 
> *INFO*: Please feel free to call/text me with any questions: Pete (415) 309-8842




Pete, Can you Fedex me some BBQ...


----------



## Flat Tire

Got my KOA reservations, waterfront lot #28,,,,,,see ya’ll soon!


----------



## dasberger

Looking forward to next weekend!  I figured I'd throw out some wants...  If you're coming and have anything that fits the bill please PM me!

*20's Schwinn Parts*
Any 20's dated AS CO cranks
28" Clinchers either steel or wood with steel inserts.  Hoops only ok I've got hubs (Stutzman Clinchers maybe?)
28" Rain gutters 
20 tooth 1/2" ND cog or cog/driver(preferred)
Set of late teens early 20's tiller bars 
Set of RD tires if they're just collecting dust

Will post a preview of my junk pile this week


----------



## DonChristie

Im all giddy over Petes swap! Cant wait!


----------



## onecatahula

Goodbye Winter,
Spring Swap Season has finally arrived !!
Starting right here; it’s gonna be epic.
Feverish preparations underway . . .
Show us what you’re bringing !


----------



## Freqman1

Weather is always a crap shoot this time of year but it looks like the bike Gods are going to give us a little relief if not a bit cool. V/r Shawn


----------



## onecatahula

Sunny, and a bit chilly . . PERFECT !!


----------



## JOEL

I am seeing rain ending about 7 am on Saturday followed by a cold front. I would not call that perfect...


----------



## dasberger

Started digging around and pulling together some junk for this weekend... There may be something in the pile you need??!!  Will also have a bike or two.  Looking forward to it!


























I also happen to have a bunch of brand new fire pits if anyone is in the market.  $25-75 with covers and ash tool.  Take a look at the pics and if you're interested please PM and I can bring one along


----------



## phantom

You will need a few of those fire pits going this weekend. Stay warm.


----------



## Freqman1

phantom said:


> You will need a few of those fire pits going this weekend. Stay warm.



We’ve never had them at Memory Lane! I think it is going to be a great turnout and a lot of fun for those that attend. Never know what’s going to show up! See you guys there. V/r Shawn


----------



## jimbo53

Freqman1 said:


> We’ve never had them at Memory Lane! I think it is going to be a great turnout and a lot of fun for those that attend. Never know what’s going to show up! See you guys there. V/r Shawn



Super stoked for this swap meet! Friends, bikes, a pre-dawn road-trip and BBQ is a recipe for a good time for sure! Should be an epic event and I wouldn’t miss it!!


----------



## jimbo53

onecatahula said:


> *JUST 3 WEEKS AWAY, PEOPLE !!!*
> Let the Spring Bike Swaps begin . .
> Here are the attendees, that I know of, so far.
> If you plan on coming, and DON’T see your name, PLEASE MESSAGE ME, so I can order enough BBQ:
> 
> Shawn and Heidi from GA
> Bob S and Tina from TN
> Mark G from SC
> Mike D from GA
> Roger from SC
> Joel from AL
> Joe and Becky from PA
> Jesse from VA
> Nick and Darcie from MN
> Phil from GA
> Chuck from GA
> Dave from GA
> Josh from ATL
> Debra from GA
> Scott from TX
> Maybe Kim from OK
> Brian from MI
> Don C from NC
> Gary from NC
> Paul from SC
> Jimbo from NC
> Tim M from NC
> Sam L from SC
> Don L from OH




Any updates on attendees since this 2/20 post?


----------



## JOEL

I'm out.


----------



## TRM

Wish I could make this one, looks like fun! 

Maybe next time.


----------



## DonChristie

Im in like Flynn! See you all there!


----------



## Nickinator

Nick and I are planning to show up, no bikes with us as we're coming from FL, but do got some $ lol
Darcie


----------



## jimbo53

I’m bringing 4 bikes





1921(possibly to 23) Shelby Motorbike. Amazing original condition. Wheels are built up from NOS 28” British rims. ND Mod D hubs in excellent shape and rebuilt. Tires are NOS BF Goodrich Silvertown’s. Laced up with new spokes and trued up by LBS





 1936 girls Colson built with a TRM fiberglass tank. Tank has working light kit and working horn. Schwalbe 26x2.35 brown tread and cream sidewall Fat Franks.





1932 Rollfast Motorbike. Originally had 28” wheels but swapped out for 700c38mm wheelset with a 3 speed Shimano Nexus hub. Converted to skiptooth cog to use original drivetrain. Very nice Troxel saddle





1936 Wards Hawthorne Fastback with collet seat post mount. Needs truss rods and a drop stand, but tires are good and hold air. Rare model.

Feel free to PM for more info. See everyone Sat AM!


----------



## dogdart

Me and Kurtis are coming.  Loading up now


----------



## dasberger

For any guitar collectors coming I have a few I'm looking to move.  If you have any interest PM me and I can send some pics/info and or bring to the swap

1880's Martin 2-21 Parlor guitar.  Brazilian back and sides bar frets... 140 years old!
1966 Martin 00-18  First half of the year with tort guard and vintage tuners.  After that they switched to black guard and square modern tuners
1977 Martin HD 28  Absolutely gorgeous guitar has the maple bridge plate instead of rosewood... The treble cuts on this one true "Banjo Killer"
1991 Fender American Vintage Reissue Strat. Surf green with maple neck Steve Winwood style.  Near mint 
2006 Fender American Highway One Jazz Bass Sonic Blue nitrocellulose finish, Bad Ass II bridge.  Great bass just a P Bass guy... 

All of my instruments are in great shape and have had any necessary work to make them excellent players (neck sets, cracks cleated, re-frets etc)


----------



## onecatahula

dasberger said:


> For any guitar collectors coming I have a few I'm looking to move.  If you have any interest PM me and I can send some pics/info and or bring to the swap
> 
> 1880's Martin 2-21 Parlor guitar.  Brazilian back and sides bar frets... 140 years old!
> 1966 Martin 00-18  First half of the year with tort guard and vintage tuners.  After that they switched to black guard and square modern tuners
> 1977 Martin HD 28  Absolutely gorgeous guitar has the maple bridge plate instead of rosewood... The treble cuts on this one true "Banjo Killer"
> 1991 Fender American Vintage Reissue Strat. Surf green with maple neck Steve Winwood style.  Near mint
> 2006 Fender American Highway One Jazz Bass Sonic Blue nitrocellulose finish, Bad Ass II bridge.  Great bass just a P Bass guy...
> 
> All of my instruments are in great shape and have had any necessary work to make them excellent players (neck sets, cracks cleated, re-frets etc)



WOW !
Can we see some pics Josh ?
Gotta see that 1880's Martin


----------



## onecatahula

After several inquiries, I am
*REPOSTING THE DETAILS:

WHEN*: This Saturday Morning, March 12, 8:00 am

*WHERE*: 150 S Forest Ave, Hartwell, Georgia 30643

*WHO*: All Y’all are welcome.

*HOW MUCH*: it’s FREE, people !! (breakfast and BBQ included, sponsored by Mark Gordon and myself)

*LODGING*: I would recommend the KOA on Lake Hartwell for camping (706) 376-1340, or Hampton Inn Hartwell (706) 376-4700, if you prefer a little mint on your pillow.

*INFO*: Please feel free to call/text me with any questions: Pete (415) 309-8842


----------



## dasberger

onecatahula said:


> WOW !
> Can we see some pics Josh ?
> Gotta see that 1880's Martin



Love this little guitar...  It was a craigslist find which was pulled out of a barn in Dahlonega, GA.  When I got the guitar it was in pretty sad shape.  Headstock was broken (luckily at the joint) and bolted on, several cracks, missing frets etc.  The interesting thing is someone had "converted" it to a steel stringed gypsy jazz guitar most likely in the 20's.  It had a homemade(farm) twisted steel stop bridge.  The original ebony bridge and been cut and slotted into a piece of pine.  If you look at the pics you can see the halo of the steel end piece and the pine contraption.  There are also 3 screw holes where a pick guard was added. 








So thats where it started...  I took it to my Luthier who the good folks up in Nazareth recommended many years ago.  He's a surly old dobro picker who makes a really nice custom guitar and is a vintage Martin maestro.  We've done a number of projects together so I knew he was up to the task.  Now what I didn't know was it would take three years...  yes three years. 

 I stayed on him and in the end I figure given the age of the guitar in the time-space continum that seems like a reasonable turn around 🤣  When all was said and done there aren't that many guys that have the skills to work and match original french polish let alone what he did to bring this one back.  Being the stand up guy he is all work performed was gratis vis-á-vie the lengthy delay.

As luck would have it he had an roll of impossible to find period correct Martin bar fret wire.  He said he'd had it 35 years.  So the guitar had the headstock repaired, neck reset, re-fret, new hand carved ebony pyramid bridge (he had a broken original glued back together to work off of), rosette repair, numerous back and side cracks cleated, half of strap button was gone and he repaired it as well.  He also did a fantastic job bringing back the finish.

This ones stamped C.F. Martin New York before the move to PA...  May look great in someones parlor...  assuming someone lived in an 1800's Victorian with one 😜


----------



## Maskadeo

What’s the prices on the guitars?


----------



## jimbo53

dasberger said:


> Love this little guitar...  It was a craigslist find which was pulled out of a barn in Dahlonega, GA.  When I got the guitar it was in pretty sad shape.  Headstock was broken (luckily at the joint) and bolted on, several cracks, missing frets etc.  The interesting thing is someone had "converted" it to a steel stringed gypsy jazz guitar most likely in the 20's.  It had a homemade(farm) twisted steel stop bridge.  The original ebony bridge and been cut and slotted into a piece of pine.  If you look at the pics you can see the halo of the steel end piece and the pine contraption.  There are also 3 screw holes where a pick guard was added.
> 
> View attachment 1586266
> View attachment 1586267
> 
> So thats where it started...  I took it to my Luthier who the good folks up in Nazareth recommended many years ago.  He's a surly old dobro picker who makes a really nice custom guitar and is a vintage Martin maestro.  We've done a number of projects together so I knew he was up to the task.  Now what I didn't know was it would take three years...  yes three years.
> 
> I stayed on him and in the end I figure given the age of the guitar in the time-space continum that seems like a reasonable turn around 🤣  When all was said and done there aren't that many guys that have the skills to work and match original french polish let alone what he did to bring this one back.  Being the stand up guy he is all work performed was gratis vis-á-vie the lengthy delay.
> 
> As luck would have it he had an roll of impossible to find period correct Martin bar fret wire.  He said he'd had it 35 years.  So the guitar had the headstock repaired, neck reset, re-fret, new hand carved ebony pyramid bridge (he had a broken original glued back together to work off of), rosette repair, numerous back and side cracks cleated, half of strap button was gone and he repaired it as well.  He also did a fantastic job bringing back the finish.
> 
> This ones stamped C.F. Martin New York before the move to PA...  May look great in someones parlor...  assuming someone lived in an 1800's Victorian with one 😜
> 
> View attachment 1586273
> 
> View attachment 1586274



Truly a labor of love. Thanks for sharing the guitar and the story.
is there a story to go with your 66 00-18? I’m a sucker for small body guitars with full 14 frets to the body and 1 3/4”nut width. I’ve got a Waterloo WL-14 that’s very similiar in dimensions. It’s got a vee profile neck and cross bracing.  What a joy to hear and play a well built small body guitar.


----------



## dasberger

jimbo53 said:


> Truly a labor of love. Thanks for sharing the guitar and the story.
> is there a story to go with your 66 00-18? I’m a sucker for small body guitars with full 14 frets to the body and 1 3/4”nut width. I’ve got a Waterloo WL-14 that’s very similiar in dimensions. It’s got a vee profile neck and cross bracing.  What a joy to hear and play a well built small body guitar.



I bought it from the original owners daughter.  Nice guitar mahogany back and sides.  It does have some light finish checking but plays and sounds great.  Had a neck set performed by said surly luthier as all pre truss rod ('85ish) Martins eventually need. 

Don't have a great pic of guitar






Here's the original owner playing it circa '69.  Pic was in the case.  Daughter kept original


----------



## onecatahula

Ok folks, there was a 24 hour embargo on release of the menu. Rules, what can I say?  So here goes . .  To enhance your shopping pleasure, the New Georgia Bike Swap is pleased to offer:

*BREAKFAST*: Fried Eggs, Pulled Pork, Cheesy Grits w Smoked Spanish Paprika, Black Sumatra Coffee.

*LUNCH*: Dry Rub Baby Back Ribs, Smoked Brisket, my Bacon Onion Hickory Beans and Special Slaw.

See y’all tomorrow morning !


----------



## Freqman1

A pending motorcycle purchase means a few last minute additions to my offerings. V/r Shawn


----------



## jimbo53

Freqman1 said:


> A pending motorcycle purchase means a few last minute additions to my offerings. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1586454
> 
> View attachment 1586455
> 
> View attachment 1586456
> 
> View attachment 1586457



Must be a Hell of a motorcycle!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Freqman1 said:


> A pending motorcycle purchase means a few last minute additions to my offerings. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1586454
> 
> View attachment 1586455
> 
> View attachment 1586456
> 
> View attachment 1586457



Nice Shawn!  How about your Merkel?


----------



## Freqman1

New Mexico Brant said:


> Nice Shawn!  How about your Merkel?



That would have to be one heck of a motorcycle!


----------



## dogdart

onecatahula said:


> Ok folks, there was a 24 hour embargo on release of the menu. Rules, what can I say?  So here goes . .  To enhance your shopping pleasure, the New Georgia Bike Swap is pleased to offer:
> 
> *BREAKFAST*: Fried Eggs, Pulled Pork, Cheesy Grits w Smoked Spanish Paprika, Black Sumatra Coffee.
> 
> *LUNCH*: Dry Rub Baby Back Ribs, Smoked Brisket, my Bacon Onion Hickory Beans and Special Slaw.
> 
> See y’all tomorrow morning !



The temperature will be cold , but our bellies will be warm 😃


----------



## dasberger

If anyone has some firewood at the house and has room for a little or wants to grab a bundle or two on the way I've got the fire pit covered!!  🔥🔥🔥

We can be warm and fuzzy inside and out!


----------



## dasberger

While we're wheelin' and dealin' and peddling our wares I've got one more non-bike thing to offer...

My six year old daughter and I start all of our veggies from seed and have "our business selling plants" as she says. 1/3 goes to seeds and supplies and 1/3 to each of us.  All of our seeds are organic and heirloom varieties and come from Baker Creek, the Southern Seed Exchange or are saved from our own garden.

So if any of you guys are horticulturally inclined I'd be happy to bring some starts along tomorrow.  They are healthy have all been hardened off and been in full sun for a couple of weeks,  I'd say after Sat/Sun cold snap they'll be ready to go in the ground.  You can see some of our early plants in pots

I have some in 4" inch pots and some in 6 packs

Ready now:

Georgia Blue Collards
Endive
Rainbow Swiss Chard
Siberian Kale
Greek Oregano
Green Bok Choy
Purple Box Choy
Bloody Dock (red sorrel)
Asst. Beets
Asst. Lettuce
Thornless Blackberries in 1 gallon pots

We also have 11 lb blocks of CoCo Fiber or Coir planting/soil amendment.  Expands to 2.5 cu.ft.

PM me if interested or have questions
















You too can have fancy salads!!!


----------



## cyclingday

Man!
This going to be an awesome swap meet.
Loving the preview of tasty offerings.


----------



## jimbo53

dasberger said:


> While we're wheelin' and dealin' and pedaling our wares I've got one more non-bike thing to offer...
> 
> My six year old daughter and I start all of our veggies from seed and have "our business selling plants" as she says. 1/3 goes to seeds and supplies and 1/3 to each of us.  All of our seeds are organic and heirloom varieties and come from Baker Creek, the Southern Seed Exchange or are saved from our own garden.
> 
> So if any of you guys are horticulturally inclined I'd be happy to bring some starts along tomorrow.  They are healthy have all been hardened off and been in full sun for a couple of weeks,  I'd say after Sat/Sun cold snap they'll be ready to go in the ground.  You can see some of our early plants in pots
> 
> I have some in 4" inch pots and some in 6 packs
> 
> Ready now:
> 
> Georgia Blue Collards
> Endive
> Rainbow Swiss Chard
> Siberian Kale
> Greek Oregano
> Green Bok Choy
> Purple Box Choy
> Bloody Dock (red sorrel)
> Asst. Beets
> Asst. Lettuce
> Thornless Blackberries in 1 gallon pots
> 
> We also have 11 lb blocks of CoCo Fiber or Coir planting/soil amendment.  Expands to 2.5 cu.ft.
> 
> PM me if interested or have questions
> 
> 
> View attachment 1586517
> View attachment 1586518
> View attachment 1586519
> View attachment 1586520
> 
> 
> You too can have fancy salads!!!
> 
> View attachment 1586522



Very cool father daughter project, Josh!!


----------



## dasberger

Starting to get the truck packed!  Looking forward to it






Found a few other scraps in the warehouse...  maybe someone needs them??


----------



## Freqman1

If anyone has a ND Model A brake arm please bring it-needed for a friend. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie

Freqman1 said:


> If anyone has a ND Model A brake arm please bring it-needed for a friend. V/r Shawn



Got ya covered!


----------



## stezell

Sure do hope you guys and gals have a great first show tomorrow Pete! I'm sure it's going to be a good turnout with a lot of nice people and bikes. Looking forward to seeing some pictures. 

V/r
Sean


----------



## markivpedalpusher

I was expecting flash light photos grits in teeth by now lol


----------



## onecatahula

Breakfast, Cowboy Style


----------



## oskisan

Any bike pics you all can share with us?


----------



## DonChristie

There were bikes there? Lol. I came for the food! Dang good! It was great seeing everybody and meeting a few new friends! Thanks to Pete and Mark for hosting a great swap!


----------



## Sprockets

What an awesome day! Saw some friends I have'nt seen in a while and met some new ones. It was great to put a face with some names. Brunch, oh my gosh! Eggs, meat and cheezy grits! Followed by ribs and chicken, all cooked on the spot! Mmmmm, yummy! Thanks Pete and crew for hosting the event, I had a great time!


----------



## jimbo53

DonChristie said:


> There were bikes there? Lol. I came for the food! Dang good! It was great seeing everybody and meeting a few new friends! Thanks to Pete and Mark for hosting a great swap!
> 
> View attachment 1587285
> 
> View attachment 1587286
> 
> View attachment 1587287
> 
> View attachment 1587288
> 
> View attachment 1587289
> 
> View attachment 1587290
> 
> View attachment 1587291
> 
> View attachment 1587292
> 
> View attachment 1587293
> 
> View attachment 1587294
> 
> View attachment 1587295
> 
> View attachment 1587296
> 
> View attachment 1587297
> 
> View attachment 1587298
> 
> View attachment 1587299
> 
> View attachment 1587300



Great pics as usual, Don! I join in the Big Thanks to Pete and Mark, and the incredible grill master!  You missed it, but Josh (dasberger)  from ATL backed his humongous Dodge Ram 4x4 Cummins diesel and pulled his smoker AND his van out of the mud and muck. Epic end to an epic day!


----------



## cyclingday

Looks fantastic!
Southern hospitality at its finest.
I’m glad to see, the storm moved through quick.


----------



## Freqman1

Unfortunately Mother Nature threw us a curve ball right at the end and a lot of folks had to abort. A humongous thanks to Pete for taking this in and for both Pete and Mark G. for feeding all of us. It was great meeting and talking to everyone and kudos to Hippie and Curtis for the long haul award all the way from Pittsburg? Yep Josh had the hardware to get the barbecue truck out or Pete was going to have an on-site diner for a while! Reminded me a lot of Memory Lane past! I personally need to thank Pete for putting me up in the General Lee suite for the night so I didn’t have to make an early drive this morning. Here are some pics I took. V/r Shawn


----------



## Junkman Bob

Barbecue, Beer and Bikes … What else you want in life !!!!  Looked like a great time …. 🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## dasberger

Junkman Bob said:


> Barbecue, Beer and Bikes … What else you want in life !!!!  Looked like a great time …. 🇺🇸🇺🇸



Babes, Bob...  Occasionally we want babes!


----------



## Junkman Bob

You right for sure ….But They would of drank all the Beer Tho .!!!
🤔☘️


----------



## Junkman Bob

Was there a 40 black DX tank available at the swap ?🤞🤞


----------



## dasberger

Great time today fellas!  Many thanks to our gracious host "The Professor" and of course Mark as well for the delicious cue!  Nice to be able to hang out and talk bikes instead of typing for a change!  Yeah there were bikes...  but there was also MEAT.  So. Much. Meat!





More than happy to assist with the recovery efforts.  I do have to say the world needs more people like the pitmaster... he was stuck before his boot even hit the ground and I mean really stuck knowing he had another event to get to after the swap





He got out of the van and didn't even look at his tire and proceeded to man the smoker.  Within minutes he was cranking out all manner of delectable goodness and didn't stop until every man had his fill and then some.  He then proceeded to take a seat by the fire and chill with us for a couple of hours.  Not once did he even mention the trouble ahead.  I feel like almost everyone I know would have been a ball of stress focusing on the problem freaking out and dropping the ball.  Kudos to you my man! 

What Shawn's pics don't show is the 90 degree dogleg we maneuvered to get him out.  Still amazed we were able to tow him out backwards by the smoker!  Pretty eventful close to the day but then again it ain't really party down south unless someone has to throw it in 4 wheel drive... 

Until the next one!


----------



## 1439Mike

Thx for the pictures! We’re thé two blue Schwinn bikes for sale?


----------



## Freqman1

1439Mike said:


> Thx for the pictures! We’re thé two blue Schwinn bikes for sale?



You mean the ones in the trailer?


----------



## dogdart

Thanks Pete and Mark for hosting a great event,  my belly is still full. Great meeting a bunch of the Southern regulars and putting faces to names.  Hope.to do it again.


----------



## 1439Mike

Yes, the ones in the trailer.


----------



## Freqman1

1439Mike said:


> Yes, the ones in the trailer.



Those were delivered to the show for me. V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike

I had a great time, thank you Pete and Mark for that delicious food.  I met a few CABE members who I'd never met before.  Pete was a great host, I had lots of fun, just wish it was a bit warmer, but that's Georgia's weather.  Sold some goods but spent more money then I made, lol.  Shawn, thanks for posting pictures.

-mike


----------



## Freqman1

So I've had a few people ask me about the bikes I took to this show and I still have them plus the two I picked up. I will be listing these for delivery to MLC. I simply don't have time right now to pack and ship a bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikenerd

JOEL said:


> JOEL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Joel, I just noticed you were looking for a Mike Celmins road bike. There’s one on e- bay. Hopefully you receive this message.
Click to expand...


----------

